# Le Cheminant - Ollech & Wajs Back From Repair



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got my Le Cheminant Master Mariner chronograph back from the mender. Has a Ollech & Wajs signed Landeron 349 movement, 17 jewelled manual.

OK guy, what strap or bracelet should I fit to it?

Based on an Ollech & Wajs GMT ASTRO-CHRON pilots / navigators watch from the late 60s










Signed Landeron 349 movement










More pics on my website

My Webpage

plus a couple of new watches on the NEW ARRIVALS page.

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d suggest a black HDN, but then I would wouldn`t I


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I love that Roy, needs a bit of class IMHO. A black croc maybe?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I suggest you send it to me because I love it to bits and I'll find a strap to go on it.









A chrono that doesn't shout at people, classy.









Put a USA oiled leather on it, a sporty strap for a sporty watch. imo.









But not the usual guache.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice one Roy,

That is tasty....me?.....I would fit a nice tan Hirsch.

Roger


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi guys

Thanks for your comment and suggestions. At the moment, the watch is on my wrist fitted with a padded matt black leather strap but I think I have just seen the ideal strap on the forum.

Rich I hope you don't mind me posting your picture. I think I remember you posting a thread about changing the colour of the highlighting stitching on a strap.










How would you think my watch would look like with a black or blue leather with red highlighted stitching, or is that too modern and sporty for an old watch.

Comments please and thanks Rich, I may be coming to you for some advice.

Roy


----------

